
Feature-itis!  How to avoid. - TheOrange
http://blog.crowdstorm.com/?p=35
======
danielha
As far as implementing basic features go, my rule of thumb is this:

If someone is using your site and he feels he should be able to intuitively
accomplish something, it should be there. These features should feel as little
as "features" as possible. They should be so ingrained as for the user to feel
that it just naturally exists.

